# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  الدليل السياحى

## ماهر عياد

عمان

بين تسعة عشر جبلاً، و على سفوحها تتربع عمان، عاصمة الاردن منذ العصور الغابره. إنها ربة عمون التي شادها العمونيون القدماء عاصمة لهم، و هي المدينه التي ازدهرت في ايام اليونان و الرومان و حملت اسم فيلادلفيا ( مدينة الحب الاخوي ).
هي بيت الجميع، ورفيقة الزائر، و فيها يلتقي القديم بالحديث، ويلتقي محبو الحياة، و العمل، و الاستجمام، و العلم،و فيها كرسي الحكم و الادارة، ووزارات الدولة، كما انها المركز التجاري للمملكة.
عمان هي مدينة الصغير و الكبير، الرجل و المرأة، العائله و الاصدقاء، العازب و المتزوج، و فيها ما يروق للباحث عن الصخب و الباحث عن الهدوء.. إنها مدينة للجميع، تفتح ذراعيها و ابواب بيوتها المشيدة بالحجر الأبيض لكل ضيوف الاردن القادمين عبرالحدودالبرية، أو القادمين جواً الى مطار الملكةعلياء الدولي ( 35 كيلومتراً جنوبي العاصمة ).


 المواقع الأثرية:

تتمتع عمان بثروه من المعالم الاثرية الخالدة، فعلى جبل القلعه يرتفع معبد هرقل، الى جانب متحف متحف الآثار الذي يمكمن للزائر ان يشاهد فيه ادوات تمثل حياة الانسان في عهود موغلة في القدم، و في وسط المدينة يقع سبيل الحوريات، و عل مقربه من السبيل ينتصب المدرج الروماني الكبير الذي يتسع لخمسة آلاف منفرج.

 الاسواق:

تتميز عمان بأسواقها الكبيرة التي تجمع بين المنتجات التقليدية و السلع الحديثة المحلية و المستوردة. و يجد الزائر للعاصمة كل ما يحتاجه و ما يريد اقتناءه، سواء من منتجات الحرف التقليدية و الشعبية و الهدايا التذكارية التي في الاسواق القديمة في وسط العاصمه، و في المتاجر المختصة المنتشرة غرب عمان، او من البضائع الحديثة المختلفة كالملابس العربية و الاوروبية، و المنتجات الجلدية، و الادوات الكهربائية و غيرها.
في منطقة وسط البلد تقع أكبر الاسواق و أشملها حيث يجد الزائر كل ما يريده، و على مقربه من وسط المدينه يقع جبل الحسين الذي يتميز بمتاجره الكبيرة التي تعرض الملابس بمختلف انواعها. كما تنتشر المتاجر الكبيرة في أسواق ضواحي العاصمة كأسواق عبدون و الصويفية و الشميساني، و يجد الزائر لهذه المتاجر الكثير من السلع و الكماليات من مختلف الماركات العالمية الشهيرة.

 الحدائق: 

تنتشر الحدائق العامه في مختلف مناطق العاصمة و ضواحيها، و تعتبر هذه الحدائق امكنه مناسبه للنزهات العائليه، فهناك ضاحية الطيور في ضاحية الشميساني، حيث تستطيع العائله كلها أن تستمع بمشاهدة الطيور المختلفة. و على بعد قرابة خمسة عشر كيلوامتراً من وسط العاصمة يقع متنزه عمان القومي ( على طريق المطار ) في غابة كبيرة تفرش أشجارها على مساحة واسعة من الارض، و يعتبر هذا المتنزه مكاناً مفضلاً للعائلات الباحثة عن الهدوء بعيداً عن صخب المدينة، و تتوفر في المتنزه كل الخدمات و المرافق الضرورية. كما تنتشر الحدائق التابعه لأمانة عمان الكبرى في مختلف ضواحي العاصمة.

 مرافق الترويح:

في ضاحية الشميساني القريبة من وسط العاصمة يقع مجمع حدائق الملك عبدالله حيث تتوفر كل اماكن التسليه لكل افراد العائله، و خاصة الاطفال الذين يستطيعون قضاء وقت ممتع في اللعب و قيادة السيارات الصغيره و ممارسة لعبة البولينج و السير على العجلات. و تنتشر في هذا المجمع السياحي المطاعم و مقاهي الارصفه و كافة المرافق الضروريه.
و في عمان تنتشر مراكز التسلية التي تقدم للاطفال و الفتيان الالعاب الالكترونيه.

 الفنادق:

تشهد عمان منذ سنين قليله فوره في بناء الفنادق الكبرى و المتوسطه، و في العاصمة عدد كبير من فنادق الخمس نجوم العالمية الشهيرة، كما ان هناك الكثير من فنادق الأربع نجوم و الثلاث نجوم و ما دون ذلك، و تقدم هذه الفنادق بالاضافة الى الخدمات الفندقية المألوفة، مختلف انواع المأكولات الشرقيه و الغربية، كما تنظم رحلات السياحة الداخليه لنزلائها. و تنتشر غالبية هذه الفنادق في غرب العاصمة، كما يوجد عدد من الفنادق في عمان الشرقية.

 الشقق الفندقية و الشقق المفروشة:

توجد في العاصمة العديد من مباني الشقق الفندقية التي تتوفر فيها كل مستلزمات الحياة السهلة، و تتيح للعائلة الزائرة حريتها الكاملة في اختيار و إعداد ما ترغب به من الطعام، بالاضافة الى تمتعها بالخصوصيه الكاملة.
كما تنتشر في عمان الشقق المفروشة التي يؤجرها اصحابها للزائرين العرب بأسعار معتدلة.
و يمكن للزائرين استئجار الشقق الفندقية او الشقق المفروشة لمدد قصيرة أو طويلة و حسب فترة مكوثهم في الاردن.


 المطاعم:

يعتبر المنسف الطبق الشعبي الاول في الاردن، و غالباً ما يقدم في الولائم التي تقام تكريماً للضيوف، و لا ينحصر إعداد المنسف في المنازل بل يقدم أيضاً في مطاعم العاصمة على مختلف درجاتها. و في عمان، تنتشر المطاعم التي تقدم أصنافاً كثيرة من الوجبات الشعبية، و تلك التي تقدم الأطباق العربية و الأجنبية.
و توجد في العاصمة مطاعم مختصة بالطعام الصيني، و بالطعام الهندي، و المأكولات الأوروبية، و مطاعم خاصة بالأسماك و المأكولات البحرية، كما توجد فروع لمطاعم الوجبات السريعة العالمية، و مطاعم اللحوم المشوية.

المواصلات:

تعتبر المواصلات في عمان سهاة و مريحة، حيث تتوفر في شوارع العاصمة آلاف سيارات الاجرة التي تعمل حسب القانون الذي يفرض تشغيل العداد لحساب أجرة كل رحلة، و يمكن العثور على سيارة يمكن طلب سيارة أجرة من خلال الاتصال الهاتفي بمكاتب سيارات الاجرة.
و يستطيع القادمون عبر المطار الوصول الى أي مكان في العاصمة بواسطة سيارات المطار التي تعمل وفق نظام الحجز الفوري و تخضع للمراقبة، و يوجد في المطار مكتب خاص لحجز سيارات الاجرة، كما يمكن للزائر أن يستقل الحافلات الخاصة أو الحكومية التي تسير رحلات منتظمة بين المطار و منطقة العبدلي في وسط عمان، و تعتبر أسعار التنقل في هذه الحافلات المكيفة و المريحة رمزية و غير مكلفة.
و بالنسبة للراغبين في استخدام سيارات خاصة خلال إقامتهم في الاردن، فإن خدمة تأجير السيارات السياحية متوفرة في عمان، حيث يستطيع الزائر استئجار سيارة من النوع الذي يريد و للمدة التي يريد من خلال شركات تأجير السيارات في العاصمة.
و يمكن الانتقال بين عمان و مدينة الزرقاء بواسطة القطار الذي يقوم برحلات يومية بين المدينتين، كما ان هناك رحلات منتظمة بالقطار بين عمان و دمشق.

جـــــرش

عـجـــلـون   
أم قـيـس   
البحر الميت    
البــتــراء   
وادي رم    
القصور الصحراوية    
العــقــبــة   
الاماكن الدينية    
السياحة العلاجية    
السياحة البيئية    


http://www.jordan-explorer.com/arabic.asp

----------


## darkman

انا اعمل في ما يخص السياحة كمشروع  بس بدي احكيلك شي امة السياحة و ترويجها سيف ذو حدين  و لا يمكن ان تنقص او تزيد حرفا من مشروع ترويجك لها 
و لها اسليب و اتجاهات معينة كما لها عدة طرق و لكل موقع طريقتة في  العمل علية
مع كل الشكر

----------


## ماهر عياد

darkman
صراحة لم استوعب شيئ انا مر على نصاب فى مجال السياحة وان اردت شيئ انا جاهز

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا الك يا اخ ماهر على الموضوع الحلو 

ويا ريت تبعثلنا اخر الاخبار عن السياحة وكل ما يخص السياحة 

ونور المنتدى بوجودك

----------


## ماهر عياد

أحب الصراحة، و أكره الكذب و التملق و أكره ان امتلك شخصيتين، و احدة بيني و بين نفسي، و أخرى بيني و بين الناس،،،

----------

